# Adjusting exterior door.. It's too tight against door jamb



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Pictures?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Could be any number of things wrong.
Shimmed to tight.
Whatever the doors sitting on is not level which will throw off the whole door.
Hinge bound because the jambs twisted.
They did not use the supplied 3" long screws in the hinges.
ECT.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

What happened to the installers??


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Could be any number of things wrong.
> Shimmed to tight.
> Whatever the doors sitting on is not level which will throw off the whole door.
> Hinge bound because the jambs twisted.
> ...


 I bet the the 3" screws weren't on used since the bottom hinged 'popped up'. The purpose of these longs screws besides holding on the door is to attach securely the door jamb to the studs.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

This is a common problem during rainy weather if you do some woodwork during monsoon. So, don’t do anything, once the sun comes out, all the moisture will be gone and the door will fit in its place. But, if you got it installed it in a dry weather, then it’s an error on the car-painter’s end.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

So,only use your door in weather when the humidity is low?


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

Sure,just go in and out the window when it's raining or humid. I'd suggest sanding the door a bit at a time where it rubs,but you shouldn't have to do that. I think you need a carpenter to re-install the door.


----------



## ACWindows (Oct 1, 2014)

Agreed. You will want to wait until dry weather before making any adjustments, just in case the door is swollen from moisture. Is it equally uneven/too tight or is it tighter at the top or bottom? If the door is not level or if it's not hanging straight, it can be tough to close a door. It's it's evenly tight and the door is hanging property, you can do as others have suggested and try sanding when the door is dry in order to get it to fit better. However, it seems like a pain to have to fix it yourself. Why don't you want to call the installers back? Were they just a pain to deal with?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Check the screws on the hinges and make sure the longer screws were used.Should be at least one 3" screw on the upper and lower hinge.Then put a staright edge on the hignge jamb and check how straight it is.This should give you a clue with a screwdriver and some kind of straightedge.


----------

